# Resin Dude Bodies



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Larry Baisch of Big Donkey Resins did the molds for the Resin Dude bodies. Those are now available from Big Donkey for $5 each plus shipping. Drop Larry an e-mail with your shopping list and he will get back to you. The bodies are not yet listed on the Big Donkey site and Resin Dude site is gone, but here is a list:










I ordered four Whelen Modified bodies and they came in a week.


----------

